# Tips on using the forum.



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

Here are some tips that may help you use the forum better.

If you look at the upper right corner you’ll see “Display Modes”. I like to use the “Hybrid” mode because it shows who is responding to whom.

Also when you respond to a post you can quote the other person by clicking on the quote button in the lower right corner of their post, which will help us to know who you are talking to.

Feel free to add more tips.


----------

